# Mason's bone structure, skull?



## Kristen623 (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm not sure if this is normal, but Mason seems to have this upsidedown "V" on the top of his head. It's definitely his skull, not soft tissue. Is this normal? He will be 10 months old this month.


----------



## Kristen623 (Sep 25, 2012)

Some angles it isn't as noticable:


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

It looks a bit weird, but he is still growing. I'm sure everything else will catch up in time.
I still think he's handsome as heck. js


----------



## Kristen623 (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you. Im just concerned there may be a skull deformity or something. He's already 10 months old (on the 18th). As I posted in a previous thread he was neutered at 5 months so I worry that I "stunted" his bone growth. I should add that he has an overshot jaw. Not sure if that affects his skull shape too.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

It wouldn't be like that. It would be like him a little shorter then he could have been, or a little lankier then he could have been.
Ecko was neutered VERY young. He is only 16" but he's not deformed. 
I think Mason is just starting to "pop" his head just isn't all coming along at once. Don't stress so much. Besides, if it grows that way permanently he'll be an amazing line backer.


----------



## Kristen623 (Sep 25, 2012)

LOL I could give him the nickname"weird head"


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

knuckle head would be a good one too.


----------



## sharpieblet (Dec 6, 2012)

Kristen623 said:


> Thank you. Im just concerned there may be a skull deformity or something. He's already 10 months old (on the 18th). As I posted in a previous thread he was neutered at 5 months so I worry that I "stunted" his bone growth. I should add that he has an overshot jaw. Not sure if that affects his skull shape too.


how much does he weigh now? curious, b/c i'm getting Conan neutered in a few days and he will be about 5 months and 1-2 weeks old, curious as to what size i might expect him to grow.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

I don't think neutering has anything to do with growth. Odin was neutered at a year old and now that he's 2 is 24" tall and solid 75lbs. If u compare old pics to now u can totally tell he "popped" after the neuter.

But I agree with the part about how his head might just be starting to "pop" .... give it a lil bit and see what happens. If it worries u then take him to the vet and see what they say.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

What the hell does "pop" even supposed to mean? Keep seeing it and sounds idiotic.

OP - Is the area hard or soft to the touch? (meaning when you pet your dog does the area feel like its skull/bone growth or does it feel softer like skin/fur) Had any xrays? How long has it been noticeable.. You didn't provide a whole lot of information to go on.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Neutering does affect growth in that it delays the closing of the growth plates. Makes them grow taller if I recall correctly. Too tired to Google right now.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

KMdogs said:


> What the hell does "pop" even supposed to mean? Keep seeing it and sounds idiotic.


Pop means when their heads fill in. As in over 2 months Spocks head popped and tada you have a dog.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

With the dog in question is that just skin or bone? If it is just the skin pushing together then no big deal, but if it is a bone, that's something I would look into with a vet or do some googling..


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

American_Pit13 said:


> Pop means when their heads fill in. As in over 2 months Spocks head popped and tada you have a dog.


Never heard it before until here.. Well take that back, the only place i really saw the most use prior to GP with "pop" and "dog" it was in them mags with Bullies and . That or literally popping a dog.

Thanks for clarification on what yall use it for.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

KMdogs said:


> Never heard it before until here.. Well take that back, the only place i really saw the most use prior to GP with "pop" and "dog" it was in them mags with Bullies and . That or literally popping a dog.
> 
> Thanks for clarification on what yall use it for.


It is much more of a bully thing and more used by bully people. I can't point out a time when I heard someone talk about their gamebred dog popping, the dogs just mature lol.


----------



## Kristen623 (Sep 25, 2012)

That's bone! That's why Im concerned. Someone from facebook said it is definitely a condition. She said it could be genetic or from trauma from the mother's womb. She said I may want to talk to the vet to learn more about it.

I also heard the "POP" term for growing heads for American Bullys. Mason is 65 lbs now. He's a bit taller & leaner than his siblings, who are unaltered. His siblings are thicker too.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

If it has not always been like that I would talk to your vet about it.


----------



## Kristen623 (Sep 25, 2012)

Yes Im going to call. IT's been like that for quite some time, but it's just getting a bit more prominent as he gets older. He doesnt have a blocky high forehead, it's more of a slope


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

its not going to change if its bone.. if its bone during the puppy stage while skull is softer the dog could have suffered a blow to the head and thus.. or its a genetical fauly. :rain: 

Go to a vet, have him scanned.. and give him the best home you can like you have been! up: 

Good luck best of wishes!


----------



## anthony b (7 mo ago)

Hi Kristen!

I just adopted a pittie with same shape head, can you share any info regarding your experience?


----------

